# "Roll up the Rim" ediquette



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok folks, here's the (hypothetical as it's never happened to me) scenario...
You're at work (or band practice) and someone buys a round of coffee during Timmy's Roll up the Rim contest. 
Assuming a big prize is won by someone other than the buyer (anything more valuable than a coffee or doughnut) what is the proper way to deal with it? 
Does the prize go to the buyer or the person who's in possesion? Is it split? Discuss...

A poll has been created for this (thanks for the idea Riff!)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> Ok folks, here's the (hypothetical as it's never happened to me) scenario...
> You're at work (or band practice) and someone buys a round of coffee during Timmy's Roll up the Rim contest.
> Assuming a big prize is won by someone other than the buyer (anything more valuable than a coffee or doughnut) what is the proper way to deal with it?
> Does the prize go to the buyer or the person who's in possesion? Is it split? Discuss...


You roll it and if you win a car or something you say "no winner again" and throw it in the trash. As soon as everyone leaves you dive into the trash can and dig through it, grab the winner and keep it all to yourself. :rockon2:


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Obviously, you should have an attourney draft up a contractual agreement between all parties involved beforehand that explicitly documents the actions that will be taken in the event of a succesfully rolled up rim.

Edit: Or do what GC said. ^


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

we have a tradition of sending special ocaison cards with a scratch and win ticket inside.......if you happen to get one and win then that is your gift......wouldn't the same thing apply to a coffee you were given........maybe there should be a poll.....lol.........blah, can't drink tims......


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I think it was last year where some kid found a winning "unrolled" cup in the elementary school garbage can and a major disagreement ensued over who had rightful claim to the prize. LOL, even the janitor wanted a piece of the action, claiming it was technically *his* garbage. 

Pete


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

You roll it, It's yours, but you then must buy the next few rounds of coffee.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Luke98 said:


> You roll it, It's yours, but you then must buy the next few rounds of coffee.


I voted splitsies, but this is also a good approach.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I say tear the rim off and say .. "oh gee more coffee. "


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Would you have had the coffee if the other person hadn't bought it? Not likely. At least not that particular cup. Would they have been in potential possession of the cup had you not been there for them to treat? Probably not. So, the chance occurrence depends on the both of you. In which case you share the prize resulting from that chance occurrence.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You roll it and if you win a car or something you say "no winner again" and throw it in the trash. As soon as everyone leaves you dive into the trash can and dig through it, grab the winner and keep it all to yourself. :rockon2:


Exactly what my devious little mind was thinking. kkjuw


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd split it. It being whatever cash we could turn it in to. But I'm nice like that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'd split it. It being whatever cash we could turn it in to. But I'm nice like that.


Yes, but what if it's a free coffee, and you like yours black and they like theirs double-double?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I think it was last year where some kid found a winning "unrolled" cup in the elementary school garbage can and a major disagreement ensued over who had rightful claim to the prize. LOL, even the janitor wanted a piece of the action, claiming it was technically *his* garbage.
> 
> Pete


Well there was one in PQ a couple of years ago where two little girls (maybe 9-10) were walking home from school and one spied a rim in the garbage that wasn't unrolled and grabbed it. It was a car and the other little girls parents sued for half the value cause she was with her. People have gotten ridiculous.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Well... If I bought it, and gave it to someone, it is a gift. It to me is no different than giving a lottery ticket to someone  if they win, I am happy for them and to them all the benefits...

Of course, being real.. if it was "a car" well, a car costs insurance (_I used to pay more insurance than mortgage_) and gas (_yes, it really should be 40cents a litre the oil companies are giving to us all_) and maintenance (_the M word. My microwave oven is going on 10,000 hours operation without the M word :| and the fridge is over 10 years old and still ticken the oven is even older_ ) not to mention having to find and then pay for parking if you go next to anywhere (_and here at the appartment its an additional 50 or so a month_) all of which combine to it really being no gift at all but a huge life burden 9kkhhd

EDIT OMG and having to shovel more than just the front porch and walk!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not a total granola but I do have problem with getting a cup of coffee in a real cup and also, a unused paper container so I can roll up the rim (to have better luck next time...unlike the trees that became that paper cup)......kkjwpw

Andy


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well now, HERE'S a discussion you won't find on any American guitar sites! LOL! I think it depends if the person who drank out of the winning cup showed any interest in rolling up the rim. If he had abandoned the cup, then it's finders keepers, I think.
-Mikey


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's pretty rare to win anything, so on the very rare occasion that I drink a Tim's i don't other rolling the rim up. If someone takes it out of the garbage it's theirs. If I buy a coffee for someone, it's a gift and that includes the rim.

Matt

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/cbc/090311/canada/canada_newbrunswick_nb_tim_hortons_rims629


----------



## snoglobe (Jun 20, 2007)

It's the same if somebody pops a few scratch and win tickets in a birthday card. It's a gift. If they win, they win.


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Somewhat related....

I had a coffee with the rim already pre-rolled. You could so tell those pimpled faced teenagers had messed around with my cup. I went back to the store the next day but didn't see the same guys so I just didn't say anything. Should have tho'

It was on the GTA gas station on Weber in Kitchener. (Next to Shopper's)


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

tribi9 said:


> Somewhat related....
> 
> I had a coffee with the rim already pre-rolled. You could so tell those pimpled faced teenagers had messed around with my cup. I went back to the store the next day but didn't see the same guys so I just didn't say anything. Should have tho'
> 
> It was on the GTA gas station on Weber in Kitchener. (Next to Shopper's)


Coming from an employee of the almighty overlord that is tim hortons, at least in our store, we wouldn't bother. If you have a cup thats been tampered with, ask to talk to the manager, doesn't matter who's working. It might even have been accidental (a cup holder we use for regular cups has a bad habit of unrolling RutR cups.)


----------



## gusto5 (Mar 30, 2009)

Luke98 said:


> You roll it, It's yours, but you then must buy the next few rounds of coffee.


unless its just one free coffeee hahahah =D


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

you roll you win.... if your that worried then roll all the cups before you give them to your friends


----------

